# Chevy Cruze 2011 service battery charging



## laurenpN28 (Aug 29, 2017)

Just got a 2011chevy cruze last week. after taking it home for a couple days, the engine wouldnt turn over and clicked so I had a new battery put in by my father. today, the car wont start again and has the display message "service battery charging system" turn on while i am trying to start the car then turns off.

any help on what's wrong?? I leave to move to another state this week and really need this fixed. dealership won't help until tomorrow...


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

their was a service bulletin on the negative battery cable getting replaced. I would start there and see if that helps.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd measure the voltage *at the battery terminal*. If it's below 12V there, the battery is bad/drained. If it's OK, then it might be the cable.


----------

